# Dillon's Outstanding Goldens - Anyone know this breeder?



## mckinnea (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.dogoldens.com/dog/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There are no "members in good standing of the AKC" - it is a club of club - no individuals. Ditto UKC. So, there are 2 "red flags".
I'd check with th GRCA to verify their claim of membership. If they are, they are not subscribing to the COE as stated - they don't have complete clearances on some of their dogs - no elbows on the one male. I don't have the energy to check the rest, but suffice it to say I'm not altogether impressed.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I noticed they also are doing quite a few breedings.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Another quick check of one of their girls shows her as being bred without complete clearances. Additionally, and even more disconcerting to me, is that they purchased her from the woman who allowed my precious Lyric daughter to end up abandoned and in rescue.  I wouldn't touch anything that came from that "breeder".


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Our puppy Tucky is from Dillon's. His parents are "Clover" and "Nash" and they did have all of their clearances. She does breed both American and English goldens. We decided on the full English and are very happy with our dog. He is extremely gentle and very mellow, now is seven months. (Yes, he is spoiled!)


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

She's also advertising this dog - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=248991 as a champion. According to AKC, this dog doesn't have a single point in an AKC show. It could be that this is a UKC Ch but it is normal to list those on K9 data as UKC CH or U-CH


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tucky's Mom*

Tucky is adorable....I love the picture of him covered with a blanket. 
Very golden-like! They do think they are "people" don't they??


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have no experience with Dillon's, however Nash is Murphys father as I purchased Murphy when Nash was with anotber breeder.


----------



## joanne (Mar 5, 2009)

*dillons goldens*

I went to her house met Kim and 
her dogs.Iwas pleased with both I put a deposit on a puppy.I am very excited after seeing Tucker he is beautiful my puppy will be from Clover and Sawyer.Her dogs were very outgoing and healthy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got a pretty outstanding golden named Dillon. 



(sorry I know that's no help, but I couldn't resist LOL)


----------



## HDS Retrievers (Jan 15, 2009)

I checked out her site... I noticed that on quite a few dogs there is no elboew clearance..is that normal in the states...we do both hips and elbows OFA...

Heather
HDS Retrievers


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

HDS Retrievers said:


> I checked out her site... I noticed that on quite a few dogs there is no elboew clearance..is that normal in the states...we do both hips and elbows OFA...
> 
> Heather
> HDS Retrievers


No, it's not. And as she indicates that she subscribes to the COE of the GRCA, elbows should be done.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

..........


----------



## anniesmom (Nov 8, 2011)

I just had to comment on this post. I purchased a dog named Aspen from Kim. She was 2 1/2 yrs old when I purchased her. I was totally naive and should have walked out the door. My dog had been bred twice starting with her first heat. She was still hanging with milk from her second litter. I got this poor dog home after paying $1,500 only to find out that she had no socialization what so ever. What Kim called timid turned out to be fear. We can't for the world figure out what has happened to this poor dog but she is terrified of everything. My vet and trainer have pointed out that she has been traumatized somewhere in her past. The trainer also said that she is undersized for a full grown golden and was probably kept in a kennel way too small for her and it stunted her growth. Her paws are huge but she never grew into them. At first glance the trainer thought she was under around a year old and still growing. I've had her for six months now and am starting to make progress with her. She will finally let me snuggle with her. She is a gorgeous dog and very smart. She has been to obedience training and has done well. She's also attended nose-work classes and does well there. But she is terrified of men and is very timid still with my husband. From my experience I would never recommend this breeder or anything from her kennels. Her dogs are beautiful and if you get a puppy I'm sure you will have a wonderful, socialized dog but don't purchase an older adult dog from her because they haven't been socialized, they've been used as breeder dogs and kept in kennels most of the time. Just in case anyone is considering or doing research. I wish I had found this forum before I made my purchase.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

anniesmom said:


> I just had to comment on this post. I purchased a dog named Aspen from Kim. She was 2 1/2 yrs old when I purchased her. I was totally naive and should have walked out the door. My dog had been bred twice starting with her first heat. She was still hanging with milk from her second litter. I got this poor dog home after paying $1,500 only to find out that she had no socialization what so ever. What Kim called timid turned out to be fear. We can't for the world figure out what has happened to this poor dog but she is terrified of everything. My vet and trainer have pointed out that she has been traumatized somewhere in her past. The trainer also said that she is undersized for a full grown golden and was probably kept in a kennel way too small for her and it stunted her growth. Her paws are huge but she never grew into them. At first glance the trainer thought she was under around a year old and still growing. I've had her for six months now and am starting to make progress with her. She will finally let me snuggle with her. She is a gorgeous dog and very smart. She has been to obedience training and has done well. She's also attended nose-work classes and does well there. But she is terrified of men and is very timid still with my husband. From my experience I would never recommend this breeder or anything from her kennels. Her dogs are beautiful and if you get a puppy I'm sure you will have a wonderful, socialized dog but don't purchase an older adult dog from her because they haven't been socialized, they've been used as breeder dogs and kept in kennels most of the time. Just in case anyone is considering or doing research. I wish I had found this forum before I made my purchase.


I am so sad for the life your girl endured before you got her. I'm sorry the breeder profited from her misery.

But I am glad for your dog that you did get her, her life is immeasurably improved, and I hope over time she will blossom into a confident, happy companion.

Thank you for not giving up on her!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I am so sad for the life your girl endured before you got her. I'm sorry the breeder profited from her misery.
> 
> But I am glad for your dog that you did get her, her life is immeasurably improved, and I hope over time she will blossom into a confident, happy companion.
> 
> Thank you for not giving up on her!


 
I second that emotion!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

WAY TOO MANY LITTERS.....(had to use capitalization, because I am just sick of people supporting the exploitation of our breed and the poor kennel dogs that are bred their whole lives and never live a full life, its a form of abuse IMO).


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I could cry when I look at kennels like this, sadly I find dogs that go back to my breeding and personally I would never sell to kennels like this- far too many dogs and litters being bred. I wonder how much the breeders know about the lines they are putting together and if they really care anyway. 

For your information a 'full english' is a breakfast over in the UK!! (certainly not a golden retriever) The information about so called 'english golden retrievers'is totally incorrect - we have many dark coloured dogs here- I have 4 in my kitchen now! Annef


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

mmmm...full english breakfast! One of the best things about visiting my now husband when he was still in the UK


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

This lady is in with the Southwind golden lady. Southwind sold Nash, my dog's dad to her. They are all bad news.. Just do your homework. I LOVE the internet for this. There is no way anyone can get away with anything any longer. .. if everyone does their homework, and if we all help in getting the word out.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

a full english mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm love the tomato's


----------



## Beware! (Nov 4, 2013)

If you are looking for a healthy dog from a breeder, this is not the one to go to! Do not put yourself through the nightmare I am going through. I am speaking from experience! Please do your research on this breeder or any other breeder for that matter before buying a puppy. Check with the GRCA and AKC for referrals of reputable breeders. Do not be naive and do not trust websites alone!!!!


----------



## Beware! (Nov 4, 2013)

Anniesmom,

I am hoping that you will receive this message. I have read your story and I am going through a very similar experience. If there is anyway I could speak to you further please let me know! 

signed,
Living a nightmare because of a breeder!


----------

